# Bargain Book Finds: April 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the March 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

In the vein of Christopher Golden and out own Scott Nicholson. Adding it to the April thread since it was the last in March's thread.

4.99


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

One novel and a short story, is that allowed? Great new authors:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Live-It-Again/dp/B004RUXLKU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301666614&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dreaming-Not-Sleeping/dp/B004LGTKJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1301666662&sr=1-1

Hope I did that right. Both Amazon links.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a great deal - Amazon has it discounted to only $0.99!



Cheers,

~Rai


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

2.99 Looking forward to reading this one. The second one has the same product description but I think it might be a sequel to the first.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Emmett said:


> How on earth do you people manage to put the covers in here?


In a nutshell: Go to the very top or bottom of the KB page and click on link-maker. The page will come up - on the upper left there is a drop-down box that says "All" - use the drop-down menu and choose Kindle Store. Type the title of the book you want in the box provided and hit enter. Your book will come up on the left side of the page. Click on the cover and on the right side of the page it will give you a line (link) for the image. Click "Select" and it will highlight your link. Go up to Edit and click "Copy". Close out of that page. Go to your message box, put your cursor there, go up to Edit and click "Paste". You can then either comment also... or just post it and there will be your book cover that will take you directly to the book's location on Amazon. Really easy and fast - the old version was much more complicated with more steps. Hope that helps.

_edit . . . .as is our practice in the bargain and free threads, some posts not linking to books have been pruned. . .but I'm leaving this one as an explanation to others about how to make links to the books. _


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Spying in High Heels by Gemma Halliday. 1st book in the Maddie Springer series.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Sooo luuuvvvin' *John Locke*'s


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to point out to everybody Harvey's post from Sunday, 4/3/11. Please read it prior to posting in this thread. I have removed several posts from both this thread and the Recommended thread, where I saw author name overlap as well as crossposts in both threads.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

This second book by Susan Schreyer brings back feisty Thea Campbell and love interest, Paul. Fast paced and fun!


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Currently .99


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The first of his popular culture novel's:



Iain Banks' Sci Fi novel Consider Phlebas is Orbit's 99c book of the month for April


----------



## SL Clark (Apr 6, 2011)

Until April 19, noted author, Stephen Pressfield's "Do The Work" is FREE. Seth Godin's The Domino Project has a sponsorship deal with GE, a one page ad in the book gets you the book for FREE. I can skip over an ad for a free book, thank you Seth!!!

Do The Work

Sorry, I couldn't get the new Link Maker to find it. It looks like Amazon doesn't want it to be found. 

Cheers,
-Steve


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels

Currently .99 Now at $2.99


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 15, 2008)

For anyone looking for a good action/thriller, EVEN by Andrew Grant is currently only $2.99!



Interesting trivia: The author is the younger brother of Lee Child (author of the Jack Reacher thriller series).


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

A lot of urban fantasy these days. I try not to post the short stories, but click at your own risk. Most are 99 cents but not all of them.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

The Goblin Market
.99


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, this one is down to $2.99, it has to be temporary because I've never seen it below $8.99. GREAT book about organizing. I read it a year or two ago. Well worth three bucks.

The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life
Author: Lorie Marrero

(Self Help / Home Organization)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. Whispers On The Wind by Donna Fletcher.


----------



## elbereth (Oct 25, 2009)

2 of Rob Bell's previous books for $4.99 each


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This is now $2.39!



CandyTX said:


> Wow, this one is down to $2.99, it has to be temporary because I've never seen it below $8.99. GREAT book about organizing. I read it a year or two ago. Well worth three bucks.
> 
> The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life
> Author: Lorie Marrero
> ...


----------



## LeeannBurke (Apr 10, 2011)

FOR LOVE OF LIVVY a funny cozy mystery by JM Griffin is now $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Constantine's Sword: The Church and the Jews -- A History, by James Carroll

$3.79 at this posting


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

NOTE: Non-fiction and outside of Amazon.

Explore TIPS: A Practical Guide to Investing in Treasury Inflation-Protected Securities

(1) This book is the best reference for investing in inflation-indexed bonds I've seen.

(2) It's also a great model for how PDFs should be formatted for viewing on the Kindle's 6-inch screen. All the text and every single table and chart is clearly legible. (And that's coming from someone who normally reads Kindle books at text size 4!)

For the rest of April, the author is offering the book (normally $9.99 on his website and $14.95 in paperback on Amazon) for $4.95 to celebrate the one-year anniversary of its release.

http://thefinancebuff.com/explore-tips-one-year-anniversary-50-off-pdf-edition.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

$1.59


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One Flew Over the Vampire's Nest for $0.99.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been watching the price on this one and just bought it at $2.65. It was $8 or so a month ago, slowly discounted over the past month.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Red Adept's new short story collection: Twists and Turns - A Red Adept Reviews Collection for $2.99.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.89

(I loved this book, read it in paper years ago.)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

*Water for Elephants* by Sara Gruen

$4.17 (this was somewhere around $7.00 yesterday so this is a really recent price drop. Better than the $5.00 price around Christmas)


----------



## PeggyI (Jan 9, 2011)

For fans of Stephen King or Dean Koonz

$2.99


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I noticed the price on The Bronze Horseman earlier also, but there is another Kindle version available for 9.99.  I did not do any research to make sure you're getting the entire book for 1.99.  


Curiosity got the better of me and I checked on Amazon.  The 9.99 version is 1345KB.  The 1.99 version is 1580KB.  Looks like the entire book is there.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

I just downloaded this one myself, only $0.99! Sounds like a good read 



Happy reading always!

Rai


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Devil's Desire by Laurie McBain. $2.51



Highland Rebel by Judith James. $2.51


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents. The Falcon and the Dove by Bonnie Vanak. First book in the Khamism series.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I stumbled across this book, reduced to 99 cents, yesterday. My gosh, I couldn't put it down. It's touching and funny and if you're a dog lover, you'll love it.
http://www.amazon.com/Only-Could-Talk-Adventure-ebook/dp/B0049B2FQI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

If Only I Could Talk: A Canine Adventure
Trapped in a house fire, Nelson is dying. If only he could open the door. Nelson whimpers his final goodbye to Rascal, his canine soulmate, their paws almost touching through the heavy glass that separates them. Succumbing to the smoke, his life drifts slowly before him. Nelson was born deep in the French Alps, where his only worries were how snow could be both soft and hard and why it made the house sink. And whose turn it was to fetch the baguettes from the boulangerie. So how could puppy love be so cruel? Why did Alphonse chain him up and beat him when all he asked for was a pistachio nut and a cuddle? And how ever did he find himself lost and lonely in England? His dogged wanderings eventually led him to David and his son Timothy, a young boy with autism. Life was once again full of joy. Until now, trapped in the fire, Nelson's luck has surely deserted him. But he can't die yet! He has an amazing tale to tell - and an amazing tail to tell it with. And with Rascal there to help, he has no choice but to survive.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.39 Never a Bride by Amelia Grey.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Trojan Horse by David Lender - $0.99


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

1.99 2.99
Considering the rest of her books are 7.99 to 12.99, these are great bargains.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Andre Norton collections, both 99c


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This must be a good time and place to tell all that I love this book.


Gertie is one of my favorite authors, so I am predisposed to like her work.
I started to appreciate her writing with her Historical Romances. Because I really like historical novels.

But Gertie also has been writing these little Gems - stories about people told mostly from a female's point-of-view. Most of the stories are in the past - like the beach tale during perhaps World War 2. But most of the time the period really doesn't matter. Other than that Gertie manages to evoke a "feeling" that is just right. Again I would mention the NJ shore tale.

But these are stories about people who have issues - other than how to get past the wyvern in the current World of Warcraft session. They are dealing with other people (how quaint).

So let me discuss these stories:
A Walk In The Woods - Yeah you just gotta read Matthias' story for yourself.

Sweet Savage Charity - I read this novelette before. And I must say that it reminds us what a woman's lot was in the days of the Puritan settlements in the New World. And we meet Charity, who you are just going to love.

Grindel's Tale - There is more waiting in the woods for Megan than just pretty trees.

Only In My Dreams - Another Novelette and one that I had also read before. So re-reading this story was to visit an old friend, because you can't help but like Delia - trust me.

Sir Dragonbreath - An endearing story of two souls meant for each other.

Of Love And War - Now this is the Novelette about the NJ shore that I spoke about in the first paragraphs. You cannot get more "real" than this. And with a surprise ending that will make everyone happy.

A Slice of Life - Now I thought that Delia was my favorite Margaret Lake short fiction character. But now it is Gracie. I would love to describe her change from shy to not-shy. And why. But that is what the story is about. Ms. Lake has crafted another delightful person.

Somehow I think all of these characters are just facets of the author, because she is so delightful herself.

Get the book.
Read it - you WILL enjoy it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's May! Please go to 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64761.0.html
for the May Bargain Book Find threads.

Thanks for letting us know about these great bargains in April.

Betsy


----------

